# BMW Motorrad Takes the Cake



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey3uNKVoz7g&feature=em-uploademail

7 days, 2,000 km, 15 international teams, and 2 trips across the Andes on a bike... think you could hack this extreme ride? Well, maybe with the Motorrad you could.

The BMW Motorrad wins the legendary GS Trophy at the close of this unique motorcycling adventure. Extreme altitude, climate, and terrain changes on this 450 km/day ride pose to be a true test for both rider and motorcycle.

This your idea of a joyride?


----------

